
Women considered better coders – but only if they hide their gender - ntiku
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/12/women-considered-better-coders-hide-gender-github
======
bobby_9x
"said that it was impossible to tell whether a pull request was ignored out of
bias, or just because a project owner was busy or knew another developer
personally."

This is exactly what I've been saying. Open source projects are very political
and studies like this don't really show sexism, it shows favoritism.

This is what happens when each project is essentially a dictatorship with a
small group of leaders that can pick and choose commits.

We should be striving for more of a meritocracy, rather than favoring someone
because we like them.

The same thing happens with political beliefs as well.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074587)

------
nibs
If coding is intellectual in nature and the primary biological resource it
draws on is our brain, and female and male brains are the same, how could this
be true?

Brains are the same source: [http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/11/brains-
men-and-women-...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/11/brains-men-and-
women-aren-t-really-different-study-finds)

